# BLUE CHEESE, PEAR & TOASTED WALNUT QUESADILLAS



## mish (Nov 21, 2004)

BLUE CHEESE, PEAR & TOASTED WALNUT QUESADILLAS 

2 medium flour tortillas 
¼ cup crumbled blue cheese
3 tbls toasted chopped walnuts
1 thinly sliced pear 

Put chopped walnuts in preheated 400 degree oven. Toss them after about 5 minutes, and again after 5 minutes. They brown quickly, so don't go away.

Place one tortilla into fry pan coated with a little olive oil over medium heat. Sprinkle on the cheese and walnuts, and then lay the pear slices on in a star-like pattern.

Put another flour tortilla on top and press down gently. Cover with a lid and turn heat to medium high. Check after about 3 minutes to see if cheese is melting.

When it starts to melt, use a spatula to flip quesadilla over. Cook another 2 minutes. Cut into wedges and serve. You can use 2 fry pans to make 2 quesdillas at the same time.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh, Yum!  What a great idea for a different quesadilla!


----------



## middie (Nov 21, 2004)

i don't much care for pears... but this sounds really really good !!!


----------



## mish (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks & Hi middie & marmalady.

Middie, perhaps sliced apples could work too in place of the pears...Or toss in some sliced avacado, crumbled bacon...yum, yum...gotta run, getting hungry.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

What a fantastic idea, Mish! My family loves pears and blue cheese together...so this one is on the very near radar screen!!

Thank you!


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2004)

Ohhh this sounds great! My wife can't have blue cheese right now since she is pregnant and it is the only thing she misses eating. She already told me that on the way home from the hospital after giving birth we are stopping and getting blue cheese   I think I will make these for her on her first night home.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 22, 2004)

geebs, what's wrong with blue cheese for pregnant ladies?  Never heard that one before.


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2004)

The (slight) possibility of listeria(sp?). The doctor did not say that she absolutely could not have it, but he said it was a borderline food. The only thinks he said she really couldn't have are raw meats and raw fish. We figured better safe than sorry with the blue cheese though. She did have a little one day. Her parents had a family reunion and one of her cousins is a chef. She made asparagus and blue cheese wrapped in toast points. DW just could not resist those


----------



## mish (Nov 22, 2004)

Waving back atcha Audeo, GB & mudbig.
What a thoughtfull hubby, GB.  Good luck on your upcoming bundle of joy.  Hope U & yours enjoy this one.  I'd go nuts w/o cheese.  Gimme Gouda, gimme Swiss, gimme Muenster, you name it.  

Note: to GB - Thanks for your note about helping me shrink my bird.  I figured you guys work so hard, wanted to wait till after the weekend, & things sliow down.  Oooh asparagus, blue cheese on toast points, sounds nummy


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Mish! Yeah we are very excited about our little girl. I can't wait to meet her 

I would go crazy without cheese too. It has got to be one of the most perfect foods ever. You can use it as a snack, a meal, it goes well with booze, there is a ton of variety, goes well with meats, pastas, makes great sauces, I could go on and on


----------



## mish (Nov 22, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> ... it goes well with booze,



Ha, HA     

What doesn't?!  Thanks GB.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 23, 2004)

My OBGYN also said no saccharine and no working in the garden (in the dirt all sorts of nasties in the dirt, cats, squirrels, birds, etc), but I guess you don't have to worry about that now with winter coming.


----------



## GB (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah she has actually been staying away from all artificial sweeteners and the garden is my domain so she stayed out of it this year anyway


----------

